# Portafilter spring..



## MarkC_Belfast (Nov 30, 2018)

Anyone else find the portafilter spring in the stock filter is really stiff making it hard to remove the basket without using an utensil to wedge it out?

I contacted sage about this and was fobbed off that it will loosen over time


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

They invariably do. If it won't pop out then the edge of another basket is a good tool to use.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

the spring in my bottomless is even stiffer!


----------



## woollyhead (May 3, 2020)

Any suggestions on tightening the spring? Basket is starting to stick in the group head.


----------

